# Marantz SR7008 or Integra 80.3 for new Martin Logan system



## MLGamer (Feb 10, 2013)

Greetings one and all,

One of the companies bidding for my business has suggested the Marantz SR7008 as he does not deal with Integra and the 80.3. I need some help here. I have learned so much from you senior members and am asking to glean it yet one more time. My listening will by about 85% video and 15% music. The system is as follows:

FR & FL: Martin Logan Ethos
Center: Martin Logan Stage X
SR, SL, RR, and RL: Martin Logan Vanquish
Sub: Martin Logan Descent i

What do you recommend? Someone told me that the system being "4 OHMs" should be a consideration. Also, I need 140+ watts per channel according to the same source.

Thanks in advance for your feedback. 

~Matthew


----------



## |Tch0rT| (May 2, 2013)

I'd avoid Onkyo/Integra personally. Every time I read up on one I hear horror stories of HDMI inputs going out. Other than that they seem nice. I like Marantz myself. I doubt one would notice the difference between the 125 watts on the Marantz vs the 145 watts on the Integra. Besides the Ethos has a powered woofer so unless you have a really large room and you like it super loud I wouldn't worry about it. If you're worried about 4ohms and power why not a Outlaw 975 or Emotiva UMC-200 paired with a few Emotiva amps?


----------



## fmw (Aug 11, 2013)

+1. There is no need to subject yourself to a less reliable product when plenty of more reliable products are available. Just as Integra is an Onkyo brand, so Marantz is a Denon brand and Denon has a good reputation for reliability. I would go that way in your shoes.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

All of the Martin Logan speakers your using are 4ohm and will be putting a very difficult load on any receiver. The Integra's amp section will be able to handle that load much better than the Marantz. That said both receivers have pre outs so adding an external amp to the main front channels might be advisable to give the receivers amps some breathing room.

Just doing a simple Google search on Marantz HDMI board failures and then Dennon and Yamaha comes up with lots of hits with the same issue. HDMI board failures have been linked to several causes, Heat buildup, static discharge caused by poorly grounded cable box feeds, and a number of other things. It is Not isolated to just Onkyo.


----------



## fmw (Aug 11, 2013)

tonyvdb said:


> All of the Martin Logan speakers your using are 4ohm and will be putting a very difficult load on any receiver.


Actually those speakers have been driven effectively by virtually every receiver in the industry. I use 4 ohm speakers in my bedroom driven by a bottom of the line receiver. It is a function of volume. Assuming a powered subwoofer in the system, power isn't much of an issue with any speaker, regardless of impedance.



> The Integra's amp section will be able to handle that load much better than the Marantz.


And how did you develop that opinion?



> Just doing a simple Google search on Marantz HDMI board failures and then Dennon and Yamaha comes up with lots of hits with the same issue. HDMI board failures have been linked to several causes, Heat buildup, static discharge caused by poorly grounded cable box feeds, and a number of other things. It is Not isolated to just Onkyo.


True, but Onkyo has many more issues than the other brands. Common knowledge. I realize this tends to knock your favorite choice in receivers but I'm trying to give the OP some information to help him make a decision.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

fmw said:


> And how did you develop that opinion?


Integra 80.3 bench tests: "Into 4 ohms, the amplifier reaches 0.1 percent distortion at 230.2 watts and 1 percent distortion at 266.7 watts".

Marantz 7008 bench tests: "Into 4 ohms, the amplifier reaches 0.1 percent distortion at 195.4 watts and 1 percent distortion at 216.8 watts"

Thats a fairly big difference.


----------



## MLGamer (Feb 10, 2013)

tonyvdb said:


> Integra 80.3 bench tests: "Into 4 ohms, the amplifier reaches 0.1 percent distortion at 230.2 watts and 1 percent distortion at 266.7 watts".
> 
> Marantz 7008 bench tests: "Into 4 ohms, the amplifier reaches 0.1 percent distortion at 195.4 watts and 1 percent distortion at 216.8 watts"
> 
> Thats a fairly big difference.


Hey Tony!

That is a big difference! The 80.3 is the receiver I am leaning towards. The price point is good for my budget and the specs seem to match well with the demands of my Martin Logan system.

Thanks,

Matthew


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

I have had an Integra 40.3 for over a year,closer to two I think it's had no issues. Like everybody says they all issues from time to time.


----------



## MLGamer (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your feedback. I have decided (finally!) to go with the Integra DTR - 80.3. This information is a combination of your remarks and the suggestions from several HT dealers.

I appreciate your help and wish everyone a blessed week!

~Matthew


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I have tried to find out what video chipset the Marantz uses & have not found it yet. The Integra uses the very nice HQV Vida VHD1900. So far I'm liking the Integra also.


----------



## Mike0206 (Jul 14, 2013)

Tonto said:


> I have tried to find out what video chipset the Marantz uses & have not found it yet. The Integra uses the very nice HQV Vida VHD1900. So far I'm liking the Integra also.


 A couple years ago the marantz line of receivers were running Anchor Bay processors which is what Oppo used back then but now I almost think they are running a Marvell processor like in the new Oppo. I'm not positive on that but I do know that it's processor is exceptional and I have no complaints in the audio or video department with my sr6007. 

As far as looks, I would go with the marantz over the integra by a long shot. The porthole just does something for me. For the OP On the audio side I think you couldn't go wrong with either choice and it seems you've made up your mind already but nonetheless I think the marantz would have served you well also.


----------

